# Lillesden school, Kent, March 2013



## Mardy Bum (Mar 10, 2013)

First ever report! Here goes....

Just so happened to be visiting a friend who works in Hawkhurst and passed this place and had to have a quick look round. 
I first walked round the side to the main doors and couldn't believe the amount of land spanning out in front of the building. I didn't venture beyond the main doors towards the green porta-cabin style classroom, but from the road it looked like there was more to explore. The place seemed empty, we were parked out by the main road at the back of the building and saw no one, didn't venture out into the grounds or up the massive drive way I'm assuming leads to the road somewhere. It was clear from bottles and burnt grass that it'd be visited fairly recently, that and the bizarre but arty builders helmet on a pole with a VHS player wrapped around it (didn't get a pix grrr!).
After a quick look at the front I walked back round to the road and had a look in the red gated yard where the clock tower is. Judging by the piles of crap people had been stripping the place as it was obviously placed outside fairly recently, that or fly tipping but a lot of it was books, papers and other school type things.
The only boarded window to be disturbed was in the yard and you could just about see inside but I didn't have time to look for entry points. I'm assuming there's some sort of underground tunnel or basement as there were steps leading to a door below the unboarded window but it looked far too creepy and unsafe!

Sorry the pics are a bit crap but only had my phone to hand!






Main doors round the front.





The front again.





Beautiful old door, I try to flip it over but it weighed a friggin ton 





Part of the burnt outbuilding taken from the side looking into the courtyard. 





Directly to the right of the above shot was this toilet full of burnt roof.





Entering the yard from the gate





Taken from the gate, the steps going down below the exposed window are just behind the red gas bottle





Directly below the window, the steps leading down under the ground floor

There's more pics, of varying quality here 
http://s1306.photobucket.com/albums/s574/mardy_bum87/Lillesden - March 2013 (you have to copy and paste the whole thing including the gaps, bloody photobucket!)
And a brief history of the place here http://www.doctorwholocations.net/locations/lillesdenschool 

Babies Castle report to follow.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 10, 2013)

Forgot to ask, but my friend said a teenager had recently died falling through the roof trying to nick tiles and such, but google didn't bring anything up and I was wondering if anyone else had heard of this story?


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 11, 2013)

You should of gone in its almost like a secret Tate gallery in there, years of illicit photoshoots with their left over props and artist graff by La Mouche (google "graffiti artist la mouche" ) is worth seeing alone throw in the stairs and skylight you missed out there .


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice.....do need to see this place!!


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 11, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> You should of gone in its almost like a secret Tate gallery in there, years of illicit photoshoots with their left over props and artist graff by La Mouche (google "graffiti artist la mouche" ) is worth seeing alone throw in the stairs and skylight you missed out there .



I literally had 10, maybe 15 minutes there plus I was on my own and a total chicken.
But next time!!!










(re the pm I got about an image being removed, it was an unboarded window next to a bent old rail with a good 8 foot drop below, it'd be mental trying to get in and probably impossible, hence the pix was included, didn't mean to break any rules, more it was the only shot I got showing the interior. Sorry!)


----------



## urbex13 (Mar 12, 2013)

Finally boarded this up a bit, too little too late really but at least it's something!


----------



## Bones out (Mar 13, 2013)

urbex13 said:


> Finally boarded this up a bit, too little too late really but at least it's something!



She will always be colander... Far to late now, I wonder who payed for the boarding???


----------



## Bones out (Mar 13, 2013)

BTW, the door in picture 3, was that not the one in the basement seasoned lilly splorers?


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Mar 13, 2013)

I really want to get up to have a look round here, but after the last fire scare, i'd heard its been locked up tight now...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 14, 2013)

interesting lookin building...i wonder if that scaff actually means its not gona be demoed, hope so


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 14, 2013)

WiNgNuTz said:


> I really want to get up to have a look round here, but after the last fire scare, i'd heard its been locked up tight now...



I wish I'd at least tried a door or two now.

My friend I was visiting in the area knows a chap who by all accounts keeps an eye on the place for the owners and there was talk of getting permission/having a word on my behalf about going inside. Might just be all talk but it'd be nice to get inside.


----------



## old git (Mar 14, 2013)

The scaffs been there for years but the boarding is quite recent. I doubt youll get permission as the upper floors are pretty rotten in places now and they will never risk the comeback.Have a look yourself .Back small stairs at the road end are safest.Good luck.


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great photos and report.


----------



## nelly (Mar 14, 2013)

Surprised that this has been secured, much too late to save it though, its true it is a bit dodgy on the upper floors but its a nice little mooch with some quality graff


----------



## Dick Derpin (Apr 5, 2013)

Haha the VHS player and the helmet was me!

I visited a few weeks back.....

My avatar is me wearing Sao helmet!


----------



## sparky. (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice report and pics.. it is a cool old place


----------



## lostfox (Apr 17, 2013)

*Visit 15/04/2013*

Visited Lillesden on Monday, it was awesome!! Had to leave after a short while though as a car pulled up outside the front so didn't get to see upstairs. 

But we made this mock documentary!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYzSXLBqapk&feature=youtu.be

Please watch  and enjoy!


----------



## chubs (May 9, 2013)

its being Re-furbed now!!! see soemthing about it on FB!! glad i saw it again a couple times recently!


----------

